# Who says dogs n cats dont go together



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

:lol: :lol: My foster kitten is 8 weeks old and I was a bit unsure how the mal Elza would deal with it, seeing as the youngest cat she knew in this house when she was a pup was 8 mths old. So as you can see she sees it as a sort of pup. The pics look scary but she loves the kitten to bits lol :lol: Sorry if the pics are a bit big, but you can see the bite better lol
*Mates*
















*Ok where is the cam!*








*Careful I hit back!*








*Gentle bite*








*Keep your head together!*








*Thats one full bite! *  








*Come back you :lol: *








*Dry-up time-out by the heater*


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Those pictures are way to cute. Beautiful expressions captured of both Elza and the kitten.  It amazes me to see things like this, because I know a cat would need at least nine lives to live in a house with my dogs -thanks to the teasing and antics of the cats living next door.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Nice..................here kitty kitty kitty 8)


----------



## Tammy McDowell (Dec 4, 2006)

Great Pictures...I like the first one!


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I tried that once with Cujo, but it was a real bloody mess so I didn't wanna post those pics online 

Kidding ofcourse, great pics!


----------



## Michele Moore (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> I tried that once with Cujo, but it was a real bloody mess so I didn't wanna post those pics online
> 
> Kidding ofcourse, great pics!


Cujo got all scratched up, huh? :wink: 

Sorry, couldn't resist. :mrgreen:


----------



## Amanda Layne (Aug 9, 2006)

That is so sweet that she loves the kitten so much! Mine hate cats  If they even see one across the street they go crazy. My doberman starts making all kinds of whine - chewbacca sounds.

Those are great pics though, please keep posting more as the kitty gets older


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

LOL, reminds me of the photo of Zoso and my old rabbit that my husband posted on CollegeHumor.com The tagline says it all. :lol: 

http://www.collegehumor.com/picture:1671666


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

There is a good reason that they cull.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm glad my dog wasn't culled. He obviously listens to leave it quite well. Lord Almighty, Jeff, is there a reason you've got to slam either me the newbie or my poor $90 pound dog of dubious origin today? If I have a problem on the training field with my dog, that can be my excuse. If you have a problem on the training field, what's yours? Oh yes, that's because you never have any. :roll: :lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Looks like a taste test to me! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Every one has problems, it is just that those of us with experience get over having a tool that doesn't work. Why bring a spoon to chop down a tree?

Having said that, I was talking about the worthless cat that doesn't take that equally worthless dog out.

So there.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

> Why bring a spoon to chop down a tree?


Because it's dull, you twit, it'll hurt more! 

Best movie line ever. 8) 

Anyways, not everyone has thousands of dollars and hours to blow on their dogs and mockery isn't the best way to give new folks advice, FYI. My dog suits my purposes for now. I don't mind going through through the learning process on him as anything he achieves is just fine by me.


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> I tried that once with Cujo, but it was a real bloody mess so I didn't wanna post those pics online


Ain't that the truth Mike! Hey, my wife is still looking for her cat and I'm not sure what to tell her. Any suggestions? :-({|=


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

maren--don't let him get to ya (remind me of this when he gets to ME, ok?).

jeff is the absolute BEST at playing the devil's advocate; but he does make a person think, at least a little ...


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

ann freier said:


> .... he does make a person think, at least a little ...


.... of weapons, poisons, hitmen......


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> ann freier said:
> 
> 
> > .... he does make a person think, at least a little ...
> ...


Short yellow school busses!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Yeah!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Liz Monty (Oct 22, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Connie Sutherland said:
> 
> 
> > ann freier said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Not a jab, but the replies are funny


----------



## Lyn Chen (Jun 19, 2006)

My dogs don't hurt my cats, but only because they know I'm watching, and they make every kind of excuse imaginable to try.  One time I called them in from outside, the GSD saw the cat leap and break something, and he ran for him and crashed into the kitchen table, which slammed against the wall and almost fell on top of him (it was a glass table), and all he could think of was where that damn cat went.

Stupid household. :evil:


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

I love the drying out pic....very cute. My female does the same thing to my cat. Funny.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote:Anyways, not everyone has thousands of dollars and hours to blow on their dogs and mockery isn't the best way to give new folks advice, FYI

FYI just be glad someone is giving you anything, and my dog cost me nothing. FREE.

Short Bus? HA!
Anyone that thinks that their dog has civil tendancies but is handler soft, rode that bus for sure. That dog don't hunt.

They also won't go with the inducive crap for long, so if it is still working, you need to re-think what that dog really is. 

Civil dogs are a$$holes thru and thru.

Anyone else want ripped? I am feeling spicy! :wink:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Nice form Jeff! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Bob, I will take it all back if you post pics of your dogs shredding a cat.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

:lol: :lol: Jeff, having you take back an insult would ruin my whole day. It would destroy your image.
Now there was this great little Kerry Blue I had years ago but I always felt photos would be to tacky. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Do it. Post 'em.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jeff, your so easy! :lol: :wink: 
I'm not a big fan of cats but, in no way do I consider them as true quarry. 
I would never intentionally let my dogs "shred" a cat, much less take a pic of them doing it, That would be like taking a pic of killing a mouse with a sledge hammer. 
Your one comment does raise a question with me though. 
Are you saying that a handler soft dog can't be civil? Civil, or the willingness to bite someone without protection gear has nothing to do with handler soft. 
I also believe that many of the so called handler aggressive dogs are doing it out of resentment of unfair, or poor corrections as much as they are doing it because they are seriously handler aggressive.


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Civil, or the willingness to bite someone without protection gear has nothing to do with handler soft. 


I did not want to hijack a thread - but I definitely agree with Bob. I'd be more then willing to take a picture of Jarko proving it, if Jeff would graciously volunteer to "decoy". :twisted: We can even do it at Onslow Beach :twisted:


----------



## Amanda Layne (Aug 9, 2006)

And I volunteer to take the photos!!!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote:I did not want to hijack a thread - but I definitely agree with Bob. I'd be more then willing to take a picture of Jarko proving it, if Jeff would graciously volunteer to "decoy". We can even do it at Onslow Beach 

Try to remember your dogs safety. I have been working dogs most of my life. If the money is right, I might just stop by Onslow beach and you guys can take pictures of me holding her dogs head under the water.

A dog doesn't have a chance. Not ego, reality. 


Bob, I think that your definition of Civil is a bit weak. I would not put a Civil dog in the same room as small children, older children, or adults, other dogs, cats, and yes, fish.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote:I also believe that many of the so called handler aggressive dogs are doing it out of resentment of unfair, or poor corrections as much as they are doing it because they are seriously handler aggressive.

There are lines of dogs that tend to be handler aggressive, but I am not talking about that.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2006)

Lacey Vessell said:


> Civil, or the willingness to bite someone without protection gear has nothing to do with handler soft.


I don't agree, I think it was Jeff that said that "civil" dogs are a$$holes and I would have to say yes to this, meaning that usually they are just a pain in the butt/but fun to be around, perhaps *someone* will come in and enlighten me on this point.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

If "civil" is accepted as meaning "willing to bite a person off the field and without gear," then with that definition do you (anyone) still say that such a dog is never handler-soft?


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

People please I opened a whole thread about civil dogs, please continue the civil discussion there.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> People please I opened a whole thread about civil dogs, please continue the civil discussion there.


Oh, right! :lol: 

Reposting at http://www.workingdogforum.com/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?p=22063&highlight=#22063


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

...


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Tim Martens said:


> jeff's definition of "civil" is just a social dominant dog and yes a dog with a lot of social aggression will bite "for real", but those aren't the only dogs that will bite for real.
> 
> my definition of "civil" is the other one being thrown around....willing to bite without equipment stimulation, and that does not require a socially aggressive dog....


Would you post this here:
http://www.workingdogforum.com/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?p=22063&highlight=#22063

THANKS! 8)


----------

